# Beginner saltwater tank



## Psychmajor (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello, I am not new to the fish world, but I have recently decided that I would like to set up a small saltwater tank, but I am unsure on how to start. I was hoping some of you could give me ideas on how to start and what kinds of fish are easiest to begin with. I know I need to set the tank up and let it cycle through a while before adding fish. I also know that sand is good to use, and live rock. However, other than that, I am unsure as to where to go from there. Any information at all would be of great use.Thanks!


----------



## AaaRr (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome, I am just starting to right now I am working on my overflow lol I am really not sure how I am going to do it still looking for DIY on overflows have not found a good one. How far are you on your tank?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

filtration


----------



## Psychmajor (Apr 12, 2009)

I am no where on the tank at the moment. I have the tank, which will just a 10 gallon, but thats it. I don't want to start anything until I know what to do, i dont like major setbacks, and if this is going to take a while to set up, as im sure it will, i would rather have some info first, before starting and getting myself into a situation that would be hard to remedy, when i could have done something in the first place to prevent. know what i mean?


----------



## AaaRr (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah sounds like you just joined the forums today  I know what you mean I have been reading a lot like I should be about this hobby. I have some stuff picked out just need to buy them. I first need to get an overflow, I just have not found a good DIY step guide and I really do not want a over the back box.


----------



## Psychmajor (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, i just bought the tank, a 75 gallon with stand and a filter, heater, hood, and lights for 200 off craiglist. I ahad originally planned to se that one as my saltwater tank, but its beomcing to much to deal with. SO i am going to use the 75 as a freshwater tank, and convert my 30 gallon currently freshwater, into a saltwater. makes my life easier, and its cheaper to deal with.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

You are asking way too broad a question. What I am reading is "how do I start a SW tank?"

My answer, is research and looking at others tanks (with their success and downfalls).


----------

